# Microwave vs Conventional Oven



## idaku (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you think about food cooked in the microwave (for a long term)?
Are there any side effects on health?
A few of my friends are scared to eat food which was cooked by microwave ovens. Anyway, I have both microwave and conventional oven. I use microwave just to heat food and the rest of the work are done by the conventional oven.

Resepi RR Recipe : For those who loves cooking...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blech.....Don't know about health issues, but microwaves do a lousy job of cooking--that is roasting or sauting. What the nuker basiclly does is heat up the water molecules in the item you're nuking from the center to the the outside. It's great for liquids, very lousy for solids like bread or pastries.

Pure microwave, that is without any infra red light or heating elements or a convection type oven combo does a lousy job of roasting, you get no browning, and therefore no decent flavour. If you want to enjoy your food, stay away from cooking with it, and use it to defrost, and heat up stuff.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Like everybody else, I mostly use mine for reheating coffee. There is a good book by Barbara Kafka, _Microwave Gourmet_ (William Morrow, 1987).

I like to cook bacon in the MW, on a plate with paper towels under and on top, and another plate on top to keep it from curling up. Makes nice, less-greasy bacon in a couple minutes.

Otherwise, not often- a lot of money for not much use.

Mike


----------



## drac (Aug 27, 2007)

On your friends, microwaves are just that, waves. They don't have the particle necessary to cause the various elements that maybe in the food (I would guess oxygen & carbon being the most common elements that have possible radioactive isotopes) to cause them to become unstable and emit radiation.

I mostly use the microwave to heat/melt butter & chocolate.

Jim


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

... I do a great defrosted spinach for the pakoras/batch frozen tomato/satay sauce and it keeps me going in re heated tea, mind you, after the fifth time it tastes pretty *!
a 10 second blast makes the wraps easier to roll
I really really do have a fab microwave recipe for a mediterranean chutney, use it a lot very loose but scrummy


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

There are no proven health issues regarding food cooked in microwave ovens.
They shine at certain tasks, and conventional ovens shine at others. Every kitchen should have both.


----------

